# Mangrove



## Ronzthepiranz (Jul 14, 2005)

Anyone have any idea on how to take care of a mangrove. Can it be fully submerged? Any special treatment

thx in advance


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

"Mangroves" are trees, so unless you own a tank the size of your garden, there's no way you can have a living Mangrove Tree in your tank.
What is sold at stores are the roots of these trees - just give them the same treatment as drift wood: boiling it for a few hours, with salt for desinfection, and then keep it submerged for a week or more to make it waterlogged, and then you're ready to go.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

if you have live mangroves you have to have the tops out of the water and the roots sitting in the water, you have to provide bright light to the leaves of the tree in order for it to grow and you will need to add ferts to the water, you can grow them in larger tanks with no problems and if they start to grow to big just prune them like a bonsai, you can also wire the roots and train them to grow how ever you want them to, 
i have seen a few tanks with mangroves and they look amazing if i had the space i would set up some lights above my tank and add them in,
James


----------

